# Last of the Beef Ribs



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

My freezer is now empty. The wife and kiddies seem to enjoy these more than the pork, I think cuz there is more meat on them, Sooooo who am I to argue. I am using some rub I made up that has a lot of garlic,sugar,onion and cumin, with just a slight touch of red pepper. To keep them all happy  



Not sure what I am going to eat though. :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks good GH I still can't find Beef ribs. I might have to order some.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah man!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is a lil snack...BBQ popcorn!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

And a fatty!  



Gotta have my Pork Fix :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Beef ribs are on sale by my house, i'm going to pick some up.
Good luck g-man :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Beef ribs are on sale by my house, i'm going to pick some up.
> Good luck g-man :!:


Gonna wear your helmet??  :grin:  :grin:  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2006)

GH, I like the beef ribs every now and then as a change to pork.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read rule #1 in the you know what room [-X 
I'm telling :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about that when I posted.. :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

Dinner time :razz: 



Coulda-Shoulda stayed on a bit longer. But tastey none the less


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice =D> 
Nice ring on the fatty too :!: 
You gotta' love mac& cheese =P~


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Oooh yeeeaaaaaah!!  =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice job GH


----------



## wittdog (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh Yeah  =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 17, 2006)

The thing I _*LOVE*_ about this place is the FOOD PORN!!!!!  Keep it up guys.


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ribs look great! Wish I could find some good beef ribs up here.

Chris


----------

